# 1/32 Airfix cars



## Silas Models (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello !

A sweet old kit from Airfix, the Jaguar 420 :


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quite a bit of detail for a 1/32 scale kit!!! Even an engine!
Steve


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nicely detailed kit !I have a couple of 1/32's but not as intensively detailed. Was Airfix a British company ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Airfix was and is British and still makes some of these cars. Their range was quite extensive and some of the kits are scarce now. Most date back to the late 50s through early 70s. Heller has sold some of these kits in their range as well, and Airfix has added some other tooling to their line over the years too.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've still got a couple left over from my Airfix collecting days. I love their Triumph Herald and Bond Bug, but the only ones I have left are the Renault Dauphine and Zephyr Zodiac. I've started the Dauphine but the Zodiac's still in the bag. It's an extremely rare kit!! I'd really like to get hold of the Lotus Cortina though- I'm a MkI Cortina freak!! I used to drag race one back in '79.
Airfix did some excellently detailed (for the time) car kits! They're mostly in 1/32 but well worth hunting down!

Chris.


----------

